#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  como não adianta reclamar no grupos underlinux vou reclamar aqui.

## naldo864

não gosto deste sistema de pontos e ridi%¨$%¨# para não falar outra coisa ,eu gostava antigamente que quando voce atingia uma pontuação voce era analista ou gerente hoje em dia a gente não e nada ,mas como minha critica não vai mudar nada pelo menos eu falei .

----------


## anarquista

Estou contigo !!! Hoje o Under é mais venda de anúncios do que fórum , do que fonte "segura" de informação.

----------


## demattos

Olha amigos estou bem desepcionado com a forma como esta indo, tenho pouco tempo no forum mas estou desanimando, post excluido, blog excluido, falando do meu blog imagino por que foi excluido pedi uma retratacao do moderador para saber a causa, mas como o amigo falou, nao esta mais um expaco publico da mais para venda de intereses. Sabendo que vai ser excluido este tambem

rsrsr


kkkk

----------


## naldo864

eu so tento ensinar o que sei mas nada

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> não gosto deste sistema de pontos e ridi%¨$%¨# para não falar outra coisa ,eu gostava antigamente que quando voce atingia uma pontuação voce era analista ou gerente hoje em dia a gente não e nada ,mas como minha critica não vai mudar nada pelo menos eu falei .


Naldo,

Não estou entendendo você esta incomodado porque você prefere um "ranking" por nome ao invés de um ranking por pontos ? Fala sério é isso mesmo que esta te incomodando ?




> Estou contigo !!! Hoje o Under é mais venda de anúncios do que fórum , do que fonte "segura" de informação.


anarquista, você só vê muitos anuncios porque é um usuário novato e pouco participativo no fórum se participasse muito veria poucos anuncios como o naldo e o demattos veem.

Outra coisa você acha que é barata a infraestrutura de um fórum ? estamos a 11 anos no ar e uma coisa posso te garantir nada aqui é simples e barato. Temos 2 servidores de alta capacidade dedicados e apenas esses servidores tem o custo de + de USD$ 1.000 (sim dolares) por mes.




> Olha amigos estou bem desepcionado com a forma como esta indo, tenho pouco tempo no forum mas estou desanimando, post excluido, blog excluido, falando do meu blog imagino por que foi excluido pedi uma retratacao do moderador para saber a causa, mas como o amigo falou, nao esta mais um expaco publico da mais para venda de intereses. Sabendo que vai ser excluido este tambem
> 
> rsrsr
> 
> 
> kkkk


Demattos,

Se você ler as regras do fórum, que você deveria ter lido quando concordou com elas em seu cadastro saberia que a administração do fórum pode deletar um post por qualquer motivo sem ter que dar explicações nenhuma da deleção do mesmo. Porém a deleção normalmente acontece quando tem alguma briga , desconforto causado entre usuários ou alguma pratica ilegal. 

Blog,

para ter posts aceitos no blog os mesmos devem estar seguindo uma norma ou terem sidos aprovados previamente pela administração, e no seu caso você não esta em nenhuma das alternativas.

Normas para usar o BLOG:
Criando um Blog no Under-Linux: Parte 1
Criando um Blog no Under-Linux: Parte 2

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> E pessoal ja percebi isso aqui, mas uma hora eles tem que mudar bom se todo mundo boicotar e não dar mais informações, era um ótimo fórum , mas tem uns incopetentes administrando por isso ta virando bagunça, muita gente boa não posta mais aqui devido a isso, que é uma pena.


me desculpe é muito facil falar que sou incompetente. Voce pode falar aonde sou incompetente, qual é sua reclamação ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> não gosto deste sistema de pontos e ridi%¨$%¨# para não falar outra coisa ,eu gostava antigamente que quando voce atingia uma pontuação voce era analista ou gerente hoje em dia a gente não e nada ,mas como minha critica não vai mudar nada pelo menos eu falei .


Naldo,

Como somos uma democracia por favor abra um topico com uma enquete por 30 dias perguntando se todos preferem o metodo antigo ou o novo.

Se a maioria preferir o metodo antigo irei desabilitar este novo ranking e voltarei o ranking antigo.

Obrigado,

----------


## naldo864

hummmph eu adorava este site quando conheci hoje ja não e mas a sombra do que era.
por respostas igual estas .

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> hummmph eu adorava este site quando conheci hoje ja não e mas a sombra do que era.
> por respostas igual estas .


Você acha injusto fazer uma enquete ? não consigo entender..

----------


## naldo864

tudo bem se e uma democracia faça uma enquente ou votação antigo ou novo ..

lembro que eu era iniciante e via o farias como um analista e eu queria ser igual ele ,foi o que me motivou de ficar aqui aprendendo e tentando .acho que isto merece uma votação ou não vai moderar tambem ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eu posso fazer o seguinte manter esse sistema e o antigo juntos o que você acha ?

----------


## naldo864

voce e o chefe mesmo que eu fale que sim do que adianta . .....

----------


## demattos

> Demattos,
> 
> Se você ler as regras do fórum, que você deveria ter lido quando concordou com elas em seu cadastro saberia que a administração do fórum pode deletar um post por qualquer motivo sem ter que dar explicações nenhuma da deleção do mesmo. Porém a deleção normalmente acontece quando tem alguma briga , desconforto causado entre usuários ou alguma pratica ilegal. Sobre excluir sem ter q avisar nada nao acha q fere a democrasia, poderiamos se moderado e elerdados para arrumar e tentar publicar, e como se o nosos posts e e blog fossem lansado num buraco negro.
> 
> Blog,
> 
> para ter posts aceitos no blog os mesmos devem estar seguindo uma norma ou terem sidos aprovados previamente pela administração, e no seu caso você não esta em nenhuma das alternativas.
> 
> Normas para usar o BLOG:
> ...


Poise li e nao achei nada q desclasificase o meu blog, primeiro era um materia informativo sobre novas tecnologias que estao entrando no mercado wireless, pequei na integra com as fontes de onde veio e quem publicou o mesmo,outra e nao tinha carater de levantar discusoes e nem briga, por nem foi ao ar, ou seja nao publicaram. por isto minha indignacao. poderia me explicar isto, ou me apontar no meu blog erros, poderia ser arrumado enves de simplesmente puff evaporou, se estamos errado devemos no minimo ser avisados.E olha meu posto no blog no esta enquandrado no que vc me passou para mim ler. pensa com carinho sao criticas construtivas nao sou so eu mais gentes estao indigndas e assim nos estamos constantemente movimentando o forom e ajudando o que estao buscando tirar suas duvidas. Entao veja com carinho, ou aqui a democracia e paga para ter previlegios.


Obrigado e desculpa o desabafo, verifica meu blog e publique por favar

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom Naldo,

Vamos torcer para que você esteja com a maioria dos usuarios.

acabo de voltar o sistema antigo de pontos  :Smile:

----------


## naldo864

opa virei consultor viva adorei huahuahuahuahauhauhauhah 
otimo lindo maravilhoso não sei o que falar neste mundo que ninguem da nada pela gente .
mas uzam a internet que a gente cria eu adorei.uma palavra pode mudar um mundo .huahuahauhauahuahauhauahuahau

----------


## naldo864

pessoal vale uma luta .

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> opa virei consultor viva adorei huahuahuahuahauhauhauhah 
> otimo lindo maravilhoso não sei o que falar neste mundo que ninguem da nada pela gente .
> mas uzam a internet que a gente cria eu adorei.uma palavra pode mudar um mundo .huahuahauhauahuahauhauahuahau


Vamos torcer para que todos prefiram este modelo de ranking...

----------


## naldo864

obrigado marcus .

----------


## MarcusMaciel

demattos,

Se fizer um Tutorial ou um Artigo e o mesmo for escrito com palavras suas usando sua opinião e não for nenhum copy paste de outro artigo da internet certamente o mesmo será liberado.

Caso você continue escrevendo no seu blog com frequencia bons artigos o mesmo não passará mais pela moderação e será publicado automaticamente podendo inclusive ser promovido para pagina inicial.

Espero que entenda que este processo é para garantir a qualidade do Portal.

Obrigado,

----------


## naldo864

marcus comecei esta saga ai em campinas como paulo da american explorer como meu primeiro shidoshi ,depos o under linux ,depos são paulo e depos treinamento mk adoro isto e uma loucura esquece tudo que falei fico muito feliz to parecendo uma criança.
teve um cara no treinamento da mk que me disse que um medico estuda 5 anos e fas 2 de estagio e ja e doutor ....e a gente que estuda a vida toda não merece ser .
agradeço a todos e espero que quando o under te der um titulo destes e que voce mereçe.

----------


## demattos

> opa virei consultor viva adorei huahuahuahuahauhauhauhah 
> otimo lindo maravilhoso não sei o que falar neste mundo que ninguem da nada pela gente .
> mas uzam a internet que a gente cria eu adorei.uma palavra pode mudar um mundo .huahuahauhauahuahauhauahuahau


da uma olhada neste link e sobre isto que coloquei no forum e ve se de se moderar
Quantenna – Wireless a Gigabit em casa já em 2012 | Pplware 

verifia se vere o principios do forum .

----------


## naldo864

bom....estou muito feliz 


mas minhas historias são sempre reais principalmente sobre informatica ,estou pensando em montar um livro .tem historia a se tem.

----------


## demattos

> demattos,
> 
> Se fizer um Tutorial ou um Artigo e o mesmo for escrito com palavras suas usando sua opinião e não for nenhum copy paste de outro artigo da internet certamente o mesmo será liberado.
> 
> Caso você continue escrevendo no seu blog com frequencia bons artigos o mesmo não passará mais pela moderação e será publicado automaticamente podendo inclusive ser promovido para pagina inicial.
> 
> Espero que entenda que este processo é para garantir a qualidade do Portal.
> 
> Obrigado,


OK, entendi, vou arrumar o mesmo que postei para ficar com minhas palavras, pode ser.


OBRIGADO PELA EXPLICACAO

----------


## naldo864

a informação e valida demattos mas ela foi moderada por que não entendi não tinha nada ofensivo

----------


## MarcusMaciel

demattos,

conforme disse se for um copy/paste sera moderado.

Para que um artigo ou tutorial seja aprovado ele precisa ser unico, ou seja uma criação sua. 

Você pode consultar varios sites como fonte, porém a escrita deve ser sua. É como se fosse um projeto de graduação em que você pode citar fontes mas não pode copia-las entende ?

Como disse no Blog e no CMS temos que manter o nivel e a qualidade e copy/paste não são bem vindos.

Obrigado,

----------


## naldo864

control-c control-v sem chance tudo bem mas a informação e para ser debatida o cara da krazer tava la no mum falando que o radio dele que parece um pcb comun tinha capacidade de passar 286 mbps tcp e falou para min diretamente .
e ai vou duvidar dele eu não testei 
se o demattos postou alguma coisa que ele ouviu por ai a gente pode ouvir tambem 
falar todo mundo fala e normal

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Naldo,

para debates existe o fórum.

Como disse, o BLOG e CMS são para artigos, Noticias e tutoriais únicos não podem ser copy/paste. 

Entende? O unico problema foi que o post não foi adequado para o local escolhido (neste caso o blog)

----------


## Acronimo

Marcus ja enviei algus contatos sobre ser moderador, antes realmente o forum eera rico, hoje existe cada tralha, tem gente aki até vendendo up velox, eu mesmo denunciei 2 post e o carlos excluiu e falei tb com a camila Marciel, mas estou sem um contato de vcs novmaente
vamos melhorar, ver realmente o que vale apena e o que não vale, apesar de ainda ser bom, ele ja foi otimo, mas vejo uma perca sign pro VOL e pro mk 

abraços


https://under-linux.org/f141/qual-in...30/#post589858

----------


## Acronimo

cade meus pontos aparecendo, e meu level, rsr semrpe esta de mudança isso mata toda vez que acostumamos com um tem alteração coloca ai o grau tipo analista etc, e coloca o level tb, fica mais chamativo, afinal varios usa este forum como porfolio, meus clients mesmo a maioria me reconheceu procurando por aqui

----------


## Bruno

puts marcus ( scorpions se eu não me engano) foram 7 paginas de banco de dados perdidos 
pessoal a ideia de forum é compartilhar conhecimentos e não Status de iniciante, analista etc..
o marcius se lembra a alguns anos atraz quando nós ficava dependurado no forum pra ajudar, o pessoal nunca pedia receita de bola era duvidas legais, o pessoal queria entender como funcionava o sistema, hoje pode analisar é sempre receita de bolo, pessoal não to generalizando e muito menos acusando alguem, mais analisem pra vcs ver, este mikrotik o pessoal só quer receita de bolo.
o Marcus, dimiungo, muganga, eu lembra quando o forum era em ADM de linux era muito conhecimento que corria neste portal inicialmente patrocinado pela under networks se eu não me engano (Marcus me corrigi se estou errado não lembro pois são 11 anos hem )
o portal cresceu e como o Marcus falou o custo disto não é barato então tem que ter publicidade (se cada usuario doar R$1,00 isto mesmo 1 real não tinha se quer uma publicidade no forum isto eu aposto)

mais é isto ai pessoal vamos ter em mente que o forum é para compartilhar conhecimentos e não ter status 

abraços 


att,



Bruno Benatto

----------


## Bruno

Ha antes de alguem vim postar aki sobre eu não estar tão ativo no forum, 
é pelo simples fato que 90% dos topicos são referente a Mikrotik, não como antigamente onde 100% dos topicos eram relacionado a linux e suas ferramentas.
po nunca me esqueço do projeto do underlinux em fazer um script baseado no cbq para controlar banda aquele tempo era muito bom

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, tem realmente muita gente que se achega ao forum para vender produtos, e até up velox.
Na medida do possível vamos tentando corrigir tópicos indesejados. 
Mas alguns não é possível fazer isso, por ex. quando postado nos classificados. Se não promoverem a ilegalidade não tem como modera-los.

Tópicos postados em locais errados também são seguidamente movidos ou até excluídos.
O corpo de moderadores tem feito empenho em corrigir tudo isso. Mas convenhamos, o portal cresceu muito e este crescimento trouxe consigo uma enxurrada de novos participantes. Alguns bem intencionados, outros só querendo tirar proveito próprio. 
Não tem como evitar isso. 
Quanto aos banners de propaganda, isso não me incomoda pessoalmente pois de vêz em quando aparece algo útil.
Quem de vocês compra um jornal ou revista e reclama das propagandas que lá estão? Se não gosta é só não dar atenção a elas.
Algum tempo atrás, já houve reclamações a respeito de propagandas. A administração do forum criou então uma categoria de Patrocinadores, ao custo de 10 dolares anuais . Estes patrocinadores iriam receber muito menos banners ao abrir o forum.
Mas parece que não houve tantas adesões quantas foram as reclamações.
Com 10 dolares anuais ninguém vai quebrar.

Quanto ao sistema de pontuação retornar ao sistema antigo, foi porque houve também uma reclamação a respeito e o Maciel prontamente procurou apaziguar os ânimos. E isso foi hoje. 
Mas parece que a volta ao sistema antigo não agradou a todos. Bem que o Maciel havia sugerido uma enquete para que a decisão foi a mais democrática possível.

Acrônimo, o que vou escrever agora não é uma crítica, só uma constatação. Não me queira mal. Mas ter uma classificação como você disse mais abrangente te ajuda a expandir negócios é também uma forma de propaganda. E não te critico por isso. Afinal isso também faz parte do dia a dia de cada um.
Assim que cada um que deseje ou precise de uma publicidade que a faça. O Portal não é contra isso. Só é contra a propaganda enganosa , ilegal ou anti-ética.

Um dia desses fui visitar o Jodrix e ele me falou a respeito do Under. Ele citou mais ou menos o que o Benato disse. Onde estão os mestres no pleno sentido da palavra, como o Alexandre Corrêa, o Sérgio e outros tantos que vinham com prazer trazer seus conhecimentos para a comunidade? Estão na retranca, porque também veêm este exame de usuários sanguessugas que só querem copiar e colar.
Daí quando um deles diz que o usuário precisa pesquisar mais no forum, estudar, é mal interpretado. É mais ou menos como aquela estória "dar o peixe ou ensinar a pescar"

Vejo isso já faz algum tempo. Sei que estes mestres não estão a procura de reconhecimento, até porque não precisam disso, mas é desanimador quando vemos estes "anciãos" ( no sentido simbólico) serem duramente criticados e resrespeitados por pouca coisa. Se não fosse esta plêiade de profissionais que começaram a cultivar este forum, ( e eu nem estava aqui nesta época gloriosa), talvêz não tivessemos mais o Under-Linux no ar. Nós só estamos colhendo o conhecimento que eles plantaram. 

Tenho observado que alguns usuários não tem mais paciência, são pavio curto e se estouram por pouca coisa. Não sei se é sinal dos tempos, correria do dia a dia, ou o fato de lidarmos com informática que nos leva a querer resolver tudo na velocidade da luz.

Temos que nos lembrar que estamos num forum público, e precisamos muitas vezes nos controlar. Se cada um fizer sua parte para manter o respeito e polimento, as coisas fluem melhor. E estes probleminhas citados sobre a qualidade do forum deixarão de ser tão grandes quanto o fazemos em nossas cabeças. 
Ísto sim me preocupa.
Afinal é aqui que nos encontramos para trocar nossas experiências.

----------


## Acronimo

> Pessoal, tem realmente muita gente que se achega ao forum para vender produtos, e até up velox.
> Na medida do possível vamos tentando corrigir tópicos indesejados. 
> Mas alguns não é possível fazer isso, por ex. quando postado nos classificados. Se não promoverem a ilegalidade não tem como modera-los.
> 
> Tópicos postados em locais errados também são seguidamente movidos ou até excluídos.
> O corpo de moderadores tem feito empenho em corrigir tudo isso. Mas convenhamos, o portal cresceu muito e este crescimento trouxe consigo uma enxurrada de novos participantes. Alguns bem intencionados, outros só querendo tirar proveito próprio. 
> Não tem como evitar isso. 
> Quanto aos banners de propaganda, isso não me incomoda pessoalmente pois de vêz em quando aparece algo útil.
> Quem de vocês compra um jornal ou revista e reclama das propagandas que lá estão? Se não gosta é só não dar atenção a elas.
> ...





Amigo 1929 vc falou tudo, sobre a publicidade, eu acho certo ter desde que não desfoque o projeto inicial, sobre a nossa publicidade, veja bem, qual o maior portal dedicado a linux mikrotik... provedores... ? é o under, no caso, sempre que posso ajudo aki, claro, mas daqui saiu muitos clientes que são fieis tenho clientes que me conheceram por uma coisa que postei, tals e foram a 2 anos atraz, e estao comigo até hoje, acho certo sobre a publicidade pois ninguem aki mantem algo deste nivel com uma hospedagem de 50 raais mensais, eu mesmo ja estou em contato com a Camila pois agora em dezembro quero colocar o banner da minha empresa aki tb, sobre os estatus, é bom sim ter, assim até o usuario irá fazer uma triagem dos posts que são respondidos, pois tem muita gente que cadastra e tenta mostrar que sabe, e coloca algumas coisas inuteis, ai vem outro e pega aqueele post e tenta aplicar e não da certo, vendo o minelli, o luciano, vc mesmo 1929 eu aprendi demais, e sempre usei seus posts pra consulta, o romario que deu uma sumida ja foi peça alvo de indicações minha, agora acha que eu ou outro iria tirar por referencia algum post de alguem que se cadastrou hoje? claro que não, aki no final temos uma comunidade grande de pessoas como vcs que sabem o que postam e afirmam o que sabem, por isto este forum enrriqueceu, 


o que falta aki no final realmente é um grupo de moderadores, mais ativos, pois achei o cumulo do absurdo um post no ar por dias, sobre up velox, este foi a gota d'agua, mesmo se fosse colocado em anuncios de venda é ilegal, bem que ja teve post fazendo referencia a usar mikrotik crack, 

sempre que vejo algo eu denuncio, ou tento fazer morrer o assunto, mas a moderação esta um pouco mais atrasada, nao criticando afinal eu imagino como é a cabeça de vcs, a mil por hora,
cabe a nos e principalmente a vcs fazermos nossa parte, 

nao consigo imaginar como seria minha vida de uns anos pra ca sem o under

caleu 1929

----------


## Acronimo

como foi este esquema dos 10 dolares que nao vi, ainda ta na ativa? se tiver quero contribuir

----------


## naldo864

hummmph a meu ver o titulo e conquistado pelo esforço da pessoa que mas contribui e ajuda no forum sendo assim quem ve seu titulo sabe se voce realmente tem algum conhecimento ou so vem aqui da uma olhada e cai fora .quanto a propaganda não me incomoda o site tem despesas e despesas so são pagas com dinheiro....por enquanto não inventaram outra forma

----------


## ricardoandre

Não vejo nenhum problema em propagandas, exceto quando algum usuário pega seu contato para vir vender um produto que não temos a intenção de adquirir. Já quanto ao sistema de pontuação, para mim ambos não me incomodam, só lembrando o que os colegas comentaram, os que ajudam precisam ser lembrados.
Sempre venho para compartilhar conhecimento, porem muitos tópicos, como os colegas comentaram é um pedido da receita do bolo. Acho que o pessoal mais novo deveria buscar mais ao invés de abrir muitos tópicos que já existem no fórum.

----------


## Zarttron

Acredito que o pessoal da antiga como o sergio e outros não contribuam muito pq nao tem pq. A maioria dos tópicos sao mais perguntas que ja existem e de nivel iniciante que muitos podem ajudar, bom se existisse um tempo de permanencia no forum para poder criar topicos, pq tem muita gente que entra e no mesmo dia ja sai criando topicos que ja existem. É complicado abrir seu email e ver o newsletter do under so com tópicos que ja existem e foram respondidos a muito tempo. Da uma desanimada.

----------


## naldo864

tecnologia se renova todo dia ,todo dia umacoisa nova uma descoberta nova e que tem algums que ja aprenderam ja acham que sabe de tudo e foram correr atras de money essa e a grande realidade ,ai vão ver hoje ja não tem o estatus que tinham antigamente no under e vão reclamar ,agora não adianta chorar e voltar a postar e ajudar dar opinião .
todo dia o jornal anuncia noticias geralmente são as mesma so mudando o nome das pessoas ,e tambem tem muita coisa nova .

----------


## osmano807

Eu até pensei agora em sugerir separar, under-linux e under-mikrotik.
Mas aí o under-linux acabaria, e o under-mikrotik ficaria uma baderna ainda maior...

----------


## naldo864

huahuhaua ..afff que mal humor osmano

----------


## naldo864

sem umas brigas e um pouco de polemica a vida e sem graça

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Como disse voltei o Ranking antigo porém troquei os valores de acesso aos niveis.


Segue abaixo a nova tabela

----------


## Candaten

Olá Pessoal.
Tá na moda o DR (Discutir a Relação). É o que está acontecendo neste momento e não poderia deixar de dar meu pitaco aqui. Sou leitor DIÁRIO do Underlinux, embora, reconheço, com pouca participação direta, mas admiro o trabalho de todos, como o Naldo, o 1929, dentre outros, que vejo presentes diariamente em quase todos os posts.
Essas discussões só fortalecem essa relação e quando a administração permite essa discussão sem cortes, se vê a grandeza dos mesmos e a força dos participantes.
PArabens a todos e continuemos, pois um fórum é um ponto de encontro de interesses comuns, seja com questões banais ou mais aprofundadas, pois os participantes são de muitos níveis, e serenidade é o que devemos ter para participarmos de algo tão democrático como é um Forum, em especial o Underlinux.

----------


## naldo864

nossa pra ser um iceman 10000 posts vai demorar um pouquinho para min .

mas acho justo quem posta mas e por que quer ajudar mas .

----------


## demattos

> Eu até pensei agora em sugerir separar, under-linux e under-mikrotik.
> Mas aí o under-linux acabaria, e o under-mikrotik ficaria uma baderna ainda maior...


Por que baderna, acho bom, para ser mais especifico otimo, nao me importo tanto com pontuacao , so sugiro q deveria haver uma melhor forma de moderar, havisar o moderado o motivo da moderacao, nao simplismente excluir, depois do blog meu moderado e o marciel explicou entendi, mas por que nao explicar o motivo do ocorrido, gente e um questao de houvir a opnaio dos que estao usando e fazedo acontecer, desculpe dizer mas que faz acontecer samos nos que participamos e explicamos e ajudamos e damos a cara para bater.

----------


## Zarttron

Concordo que discuções so engrandecem a todos mas abrir topicos que ja existem respostas como tem de tonelada e o camarada nao se da nem o trabalho de dar uma pesquisada, isso sim deveria ser boicotado pela administração.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

O pessoal deixou de contribuir igual era feito porque alem de contribuir, os usuários passaram a exigir coisa mastigada, se ele não entende, ele já entra ofendendo. O que aconteceu foi que, mikrotik facilitou muito as coisas, ninguém precisa saber nada.. e ja tem um sistema pronto... 

isso é ruim, por um lado mikrotik facilitou tudo. por outro "emburreceu" as pessoas... 

eh isso..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Concordo com o Alexandre,

O mikrotik facilitou muito as coisas, mas infelizmente por outro lado deixou as pessoas mais preguiçosas.

Tenho certeza absoluta que a maioria dos usuários do fórum só fazem copy/paste de regras/comandos do mikrotik esperando um resultado sem ter a menor ideia do que cada linha faz/executa e pior que isso quando fazem e não tem o resultado esperado simplesmente começam a falar que não funciona e começam a gerar "flame".

O ideal seria tentar entender o que se passa ao invés de um atacar o outro.

É realmente muito triste todos os acontecimentos recentes... Mas eles só ocorrem porque a grande maioria dos usuários não quer estudar, não quer aprender, apenas querem soluções prontas, rápidas e funcionando.

----------


## demattos

> Concordo que discuções so engrandecem a todos mas abrir topicos que ja existem respostas como tem de tonelada e o camarada nao se da nem o trabalho de dar uma pesquisada, isso sim deveria ser boicotado pela administração.


Sobre que a grande maioria dos topicos sao duvidas similares ou ate mesmo iguais, aconselharia os mais experientes insentivar a busca no forum ao inves de dar as dicas, assim forcaria a pesquiza e abusca, temos q dizer nao a receita de bolo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Alias, indo pouco mais além, isso é falta de cultura, esses usuários que tem preguiça, não pesquisam, não entendem o que precisam, querem simplesmente a resposta pronta para o seu problema, e em sua maioria nem falam um "muito obrigado"...


Tem que ficar claro que, o forum é gratuito, ninguém recebe para ajudar. 


E ultimamente, qualquer critica esta sendo motivo para uma guerra, não só aqui no forum mas em todo lugar, as pessoas estão muito intolerantes.

Deixei de postar outros videos (como fiz com o cache-full), expliquei passo-a-passo a marcação de pacotes, e mostrei funcioando, fiz o principal que foi MOSTRAR e EXPLICAR a lógica.. tudo é LÓGICA !!! mas 90% do pessoal fez CTRL+C e CTRL+V nas regras e comentou "aqui não funciona, esse é um cache-fullrada" ...


Qual seria o incentivo que o autor teve para continuar ? nenhum !


Então, vamos PESQUISAR bem antes de postar, com certeza a dúvida já foi respondida em outro tópico, basta pesquisar e procurar ENTENDER o que voce precisa, se você não entende o que precisa fazer, seja HUMILDE e saiba perguntar !!



Hoje o under é referencia MUNDIAL em Linux, Mikrotik, etc, temos usuários do mundo todo. 

E como as regras do forum dizem, os moderadores vão intervir em qualquer tópico que jultar necessário. Tópico perdeu o foco, virou briga, etc ele será trancado, apagado ou qualquer outra ação será tomada.

----------


## sostenes

tem gente que tem mais de mil post, so fazendo perguntas, e ja e "analista" essa nomenclatura nao e real,essa e minha segunda conta no Under,participo desde 2007 e esta ficando complicado postar,se não mastigamos a dica para o usuário,por mais importante que seja, ela não e aproveitada... , minguem quer mais "pensar".

----------


## MarcusMaciel

o Ranking nao serve de nada... eu sou Consultor pelo ranking e isso apenas prova que postei menos que muitos outros, mas não mede conhecimento de ninguem.

podemos ter um usuario com 100 posts com muito mais conhecimento que alguem com 4000 mil.

A idéia do ranking era incentivar os usuários postar, mas isso acabou sendo um tiro no escuro e temos mais usuários postando coisas inúteis que úteis.

Sendo assim minha recomendação ignore o rank e foque nos posts de qualidade.

1 post de qualidade vale mais que 1000 posts inúteis.

----------


## sostenes

sim eu sei que nao vale,mais a maioria dos usuários se baseia so nisso,quem pegunta mais...?quem responde mais...? a gente ja não tem tempo,as vesses perdermos o que nao temos pra ajudar, mas a verdade absoluta e do cidadão que tem mais post,por causa da sua nomenclatura...isso e um comentário para ajudar a melhorar o fórum,tenho poucos post mas 90% foram para ajudar alguém ou dividir ideias e informação.

----------


## 1929

veja o exemplo do famoso "acompanhando". só faz crescer o ranking mas na realidade mostra o espírito do forista. Só sugar e não se informar sobre as boas práticas do forum
Tem uma ferramenta para isso, mas desconfio que muitos nem conhecem.

Os moderadores foram orientados para simplesmente apagar ou rejeitar o post sem maiores explicações.

----------


## sostenes

e por ai...pra gente conseguir colocar o fórum em alto nível novamente temos que tomar algumas medidas.

----------


## tonflatland

essa de "Acompanhando" eu chego a não suportar
pow se o cara quer acompanhar, no inicio do Tópico tem uma aba com Ferramentas de Típicos em seguida marque a opção acompanha esse tópico
mas num posta essa Frase aqui de "Acompanhando"
Porque isso só enche mais de lixo o fórum
agradeço desde já ao pessoal do "ACOMPANHANDO", que parar de postar esse tipo de mensagem no lugar de colocar isso coloque uma pergunta uma duvida ou uma resposta ok
Abraços a Todos!

Obrigado!




> veja o exemplo do famoso "acompanhando". só faz crescer o ranking mas na realidade mostra o espírito do forista. Só sugar e não se informar sobre as boas práticas do forum
> Tem uma ferramenta para isso, mas desconfio que muitos nem conhecem.
> 
> Os moderadores foram orientados para simplesmente apagar ou rejeitar o post sem maiores explicações.

----------


## naldo864

mikrotik não e facil .ponto

----------


## naldo864

começe a participar que voce vai fazer isto .ponto

----------


## osmano807

muito bom o post, acompanhando


[master troll]
------------------
Mikrotik é fácil, o cara não precisa saber quase nada de rede pra botar um em funcionamento.
Exemplo o cache full, o povo copia as regras, depois quando não funciona não sabe porquê.

----------


## naldo864

o under e referencia por que e bommm .ponto .
e eu quero que seja melhor .se for por min vai ser .não existe pessoa burra ou ignorante existe professor ruim ,isto existe eu garanto.

----------


## naldo864

voce e acima da media rapas .

----------


## tonflatland

Até você Osmano807
kkkkkkkkkkkkk
ta de zueira neh brother



> muito bom o post, acompanhando
> 
> 
> [master troll]
> ------------------
> Mikrotik é fácil, o cara não precisa saber quase nada de rede pra botar um em funcionamento.
> Exemplo o cache full, o povo copia as regras, depois quando não funciona não sabe porquê.

----------


## Zarttron

kkkkkk. Essa do osmano foi demais. Bom se tivesse alguma penalidade para os tópicos abertos iguais ou semelhantes de mesmas respostas, tipo perder pontos, ou para aqueles que mal entram e ja saem abrindo tópicos, o delete do post. Talvez aumentasse o nível dos tópicos, com perguntas voltadas para o lado técnico sério da coisa.

----------


## osmano807

> kkkkkk. Essa do osmano foi demais. Bom se tivesse alguma penalidade para os tópicos abertos iguais ou semelhantes de mesmas respostas, tipo perder pontos, ou para aqueles que mal entram e ja saem abrindo tópicos, o delete do post. Talvez aumentasse o nível dos tópicos, com perguntas voltadas para o lado técnico sério da coisa.


Meio que discriminação eu acho. Já ouve um pensamento duns amigos meus de se fazer um forum só para quem "sabe", mas chegou-se a conclusão que o fórum iria andar às moscas e que seria difícil de separar.

Talvez seria bom um sistema de avaliação coletiva, quando todo mundo dá uma avaliação ruim ao um usuário, este fica "bloqueado" ou algo do tipo.
Não aqui no under, mas talvez num fórum protótipo...

(falei merda demais já)

----------


## Acronimo

> Meio que discriminação eu acho. Já ouve um pensamento duns amigos meus de se fazer um forum só para quem "sabe", mas chegou-se a conclusão que o fórum iria andar às moscas e que seria difícil de separar.
> 
> Talvez seria bom um sistema de avaliação coletiva, quando todo mundo dá uma avaliação ruim ao um usuário, este fica "bloqueado" ou algo do tipo.
> Não aqui no under, mas talvez num fórum protótipo...
> 
> (falei merda demais já)



tb acho justo sistema de pontuação, assim todos teria o poder de moderar, evitando os topicos duplicados, e e tralhas, 
convenhamos que este ano de 2011 o que de gente cadastrando pra perguntar algo com preguiça de procurar, ou pra perguntar assuntos fora do local proprio, foi demais né

----------


## demattos

Vou deixar aqui tambem minha humilde contribuicao, sou novo no forum mas tenho buscado participar diariamente e ajudar no que esta ao meu alcanse, mas deixo meu desabafo:

Reformular os moderadores, tenho visto moderador chamar usuario de burro, ameacao mandar nao sei para onde, um tremenda falta de respeito, parecem que sao superiores a todos, intolerantes, peco para o amigo Marciel a rever isto, ja teve confucoes com moderadores que simplismente nao sabem conduzir um problema, nao tem capacidade de moderar teria q ser revisto isto.

----------


## Acronimo

> Faço de suas minhas palavras amigo .
> Porém vou deixar minha indignação aqui não só para os moderadores mas sim para também os usuários comuns que aqui estão reclamando e dizendo que estão no portal apenas para passar conhecimentos sendo que já presenciei entrando em tópicos e causando transtornos.
> Minha opinião é que se não gostar do tópico , nem entre.
> Abraço !




Amigo netfastbg vc tirou as palavras dos meus dedos, este é um problema que venho sempre mandando email pra administração, reformular os moderadores, e os moderadores serem mais ativos,, se começar a moderar algumas coias, uma malha fina, evitaremos tralha postada, e aumentariamos o nivel

----------


## Fernando

Pessoal,

Os únicos motivos pelo que ainda estamos aqui depois de tantos anos são vocês, portanto estamos aqui para ajudá-los de todas as formas que pudermos; Porém temos que viver em harmonia mútua e precisamos que todos se respeitem igualmente. Abusos não serão tolerados por nenhum dos dois lados, não por vocês nossos usuários e muito menos por nossa equipe de moderação.

O fato é que vejo alguma reclamação porém nunca um tópico que me leve a comprovar uma atitude errada de algum de nossos moderadores. Lembrando que nós como administradores conseguimos ler todos os posts que possam ter sido eventualmente deletados, então este não é um argumento válido.

Portanto peço então que toda e qualquer vez que vocês notarem quaisquer formas de abuso vindo de nossa equipe de moderação por favor não hesitem em me notificar. Cada caso será revisado individualmente e medido por mim e pelo Marcus para que as providências a serem tomadas sejam apropriadas.

Nós somos poucos e contamos com a ajuda de vocês para nos trazer estes casos, infelizmente não conseguimos acompanhar tudo que acontece.

----------


## demattos

> Pessoal,
> 
> Os únicos motivos pelo que ainda estamos aqui depois de tantos anos são vocês, portanto estamos aqui para ajudá-los de todas as formas que pudermos; Porém temos que viver em harmonia mútua e precisamos que todos se respeitem igualmente. Abusos não serão tolerados por nenhum dos dois lados, não por vocês nossos usuários e muito menos por nossa equipe de moderação.
> 
> O fato é que vejo alguma reclamação porém nunca um tópico que me leve a comprovar uma atitude errada de algum de nossos moderadores. Lembrando que nós como administradores conseguimos ler todos os posts que possam ter sido eventualmente deletados, então este não é um argumento válido.
> 
> Portanto peço então que toda e qualquer vez que vocês notarem quaisquer formas de abuso vindo de nossa equipe de moderação por favor não hesitem em me notificar. Cada caso será revisado individualmente e medido por mim e pelo Marcus para que as providências a serem tomadas sejam apropriadas.
> 
> Nós somos poucos e contamos com a ajuda de vocês para nos trazer estes casos, infelizmente não conseguimos acompanhar tudo que acontece.


Posso citar o topico em que o moderador chamou de burro e outro ameacou manda sabe onde ne, usando as mesma palavras, nao estamos aqui para ter q ficar lembro gracinha s e infantildade de um moderador de 28 anos q se acha o tal, isto e desrrespeito, ja que o senhor recebe os links de todos poderia ver isto.

----------


## Fernando

Por favor me mostre.

----------


## demattos

> Por favor me mostre.


como poderia colocar a conversa aqui, a de chamar de burro ele apagou o topico, mas da ameaca esta aqui.

 http://cdn01.under-linux.org/customa...ar40230_11.gif *alexandrecorrea* 
http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...er-offline.png Moderador http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/ranks/moderador.gifhttp://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/ranks/phd.gif http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png 


Data de IngressoFeb 2006Idade28Posts5.563Posts de Blog24 Reputação1232 

*http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/icons/icon1.png Re: rotemento ospf depende de um bom ponto a ponto sem latencia ai fica a duvida vale a pena ?* fica com aquela choradeira que voce fez no outro topico pra voce ver pra onde te mando !!!

http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/smilies/smile.png



_alexandrecorrea acaba de responder ao tópico que você acompanha, denominado roteamento ospf usando concentrador pppoe + ponto de acesso ubnt e impossivel mesmo, no fórum Wireless do Under-Linux.Org.

O tópico está localizado em:
roteamento ospf usando concentrador pppoe + ponto de acesso ubnt e impossivel mesmo - Página 7

Aqui está a mensagem que acaba de ser enviada:
***************
naldo me desculpe.. mas burrice eh foda !!!
***************


_

----------


## demattos

> como poderia colocar a conversa aqui, a de chamar de burro ele apagou o topico, mas da ameaca esta aqui.
> 
>  http://cdn01.under-linux.org/customa...ar40230_11.gif *alexandrecorrea* 
> http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...er-offline.png Moderador http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/ranks/moderador.gifhttp://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/ranks/phd.gif http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...tation_pos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/...on_highpos.png 
> 
> 
> Data de IngressoFeb 2006Idade28Posts5.563Posts de Blog24 Reputação1232 
> 
> *http://cdn03.under-linux.org/images/icons/icon1.png Re: rotemento ospf depende de um bom ponto a ponto sem latencia ai fica a duvida vale a pena ?*
> ...


Desculpe Fernando mas e um absurdo isto vindo de um moderado em um forum de reconhecimento internacional.

----------


## Fernando

demattos,

Já tinha conhecimento e já havia pedido explicações deste caso em particular, que foi uma brincadeira entre dois seres humanos, e não um abuso de poder. Inadequado, eu concordo, mas uma brincadeira entre os dois. 

Temos que tomar cuidado também com o preconceito e não julgar as coisas pelo modo que elas brilham à luz. As coisas vistas de fora são diferente.

----------


## demattos

> demattos,
> 
> Já tinha conhecimento e já havia pedido explicações deste caso em particular, que foi uma brincadeira entre dois seres humanos, e não um abuso de poder. Inadequado, eu concordo, mas uma brincadeira entre os dois. 
> 
> Temos que tomar cuidado também com o preconceito e não julgar as coisas pelo modo que elas brilham à luz. As coisas vistas de fora são diferente.


OK, vou lemais atentamente para nao judar errado. Obrigado por sua atensao

----------


## sergio

Por favor, leia desde o início, sem preconceitos. Procure também pelos posts que tratam do mesmo assunto pelo mesmo autor.

Ficará mais claro e simples entender o que ocorreu.





> OK, vou lemais atentamente para nao judar errado. Obrigado por sua atensao

----------


## Fernando

Não tem problema nenhum, eu também julguei e pensei logo o errado quando vi, acontece =)

----------


## alexandrecorrea

demattos: ate então eu nem tinha te visto... em momento algum eu falei o seu 'nome" falei ?

ate o naldo entendeu a minha ironia e entrou na "brincadeira"...

quando voce for tomar as "dores", leia antes, senão voce entra sem saber a que veio !! 



o naldo ja esta se tornando um "icone" aqui na underlinux ... mas essa sua atitude, é coisa de maricas !!! 


quer que eu te fale para onde eu iria mandar o naldo (naquele post) ?!

chama em pvt q eu te falo !!!

----------


## Fernando

Alexandre,

Eu fico extremamente triste de ver isso acontecer bem na minha frente.
Você na qualidade de moderador deve respeito aos nosso usuários e a nossa política.

A partir deste momento você não é mais membro de nossa equipe de moderação, por favor reconsidere suas atitudes e tenha respeito ao portal.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Fernando... eu ja havia pedido pro Marcus tirar o status...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

poe o naldo e o demattos ai na moderação  :Smile: 

eles tem muito a contribuir !!

----------


## Fernando

Parabéns, agora você conseguiu também ser banido por desrespeito ao portal, aos usuários, e aos administradores dele. Muito obrigado pelos seus serviços e tudo que você dedicou a nós durante o tempo que você esteve sóbrio. Espero que encontre muito sucesso daqui pra frente.

----------


## Fernando

Pessoal,

Por favor continuem nos indicando todo e qualquer movimento inadequado nos fóruns, ações serão tomadas!

----------


## sergio

Fernando e demais;


não concordo com o banimento do Alexandre, muito menos com a postura da administração do portal, que somente apareceu no momento de apagar o incêndio, sem tomar conhecimento dos fatos, desde o seu início. A situação chegou ao ponto que chegou, devido a isso.


Nosso trabalho como moderadores sempre foi voluntário, por convite, não por pedido nosso, e aceitamos no intuíto de deixar o portal, principalmente, organizado.


Organização quer dizer que às vezes é necessário tomar atitudes duras contra algumas posições de usuários, falta de organização, postura não condizente com um forum e/ou portal que preza pelo conhecimento e divulgação de tecnologia.


Ninguém da moderação até o momento, esteve aqui para divulgação de marca e/ou serviços ou promoção pessoal, sempre vi desta forma. Desde o dia 01/01/2004 minha iniciativa foi a de colaboração. Confesso que nos últimos tempos deixei de participar efetivamente no portal uma vez que diante da minha postura de manter o mínimo de organização e não concordar com a preguiça que imperava nos fórums, onde muito poucos realmente tinham o espírito da busca do conhecimento e muitos confundiam colaboração com obrigação e oportunidade de serviços grátis, tornava minha rotina de acesso e participação mais desgastante que prazerosa, o que deve ocorrer em qualqer trabalho voluntário.


Diante da minha voz dissonante dos objetivos atuais do Portal, solicito a desativação do meu usuário.


Obrigado e boa sorte a todos.

----------


## sostenes

apoiado Sergio, também acho que banir nao foi legal ate porque ele so colocou sua opiniao.
shutdown -r now

----------


## infoservice0101

Bah...aprendi muito com o Alexandre e o Sérgio. Sou iniciante como cadastrado, mas acompanho o fórum desde 2009. Eles são pessoas de alto nível de conhecimento. Acho que o fórum ira perder muito sem a presença deles.

----------


## Zarttron

Sem querer colocar lenha na fogueira e nem defender ninguem mas ja defendendo, o sergio é uma das unicas pessoas que tem uma postura rigida quanto aos preguiçosos que nao querem estudar e muito menos pesquisar, ele sempre tenta ao maximo ajudar as pessoas mas tbem como ela se ajude, nada de receita de bolo e sim fazer as pessoas pensarem sobre seus problemas. Não se trata de dsicriminação e sim de fazer com que busquem, procurem e pesquisem em direção as suas necessidades, o forum é riquissimo em conteudo, so em ler o forum e pesquisar, qualquer pessoa monta um provedor de se tirar o chapéu. Agora dizer que fazer as pessoas usarem a cabeça e correrem atrás, nao tem nada que ver com eu sei mais e quem sabe menos e sim mudar a mentalidade das receitas de bolo.

----------


## naldo864

sr fernado venho aqui humildimente pedir que o senhor reingre-se o alexandre de volta .
se eu disser que não estou com raiva e mentira mas não criei os posts para que chega-se a este ponto ,por favor não tome uma atitude destas eu tenho genio explosivo e tambem faço muitas bobagems e tambem falo muitas bobagems não sou perfeito .
este rapas tem muito tempo neste forum e tem muito conhecimento pode ensinar muito a muita gente e ajudar não so aos outros como a min tambem .o que eu disse do treinamento da mikrotik do brasil eu continuo afirmando não e um treinamento ruim so que e avançado demas ele teria que ter pelo menos uns 8 dias no modelo 1+1=2 so isso me desculpem mas eles estão me interpretando mal.
agora se o alexandre não quiser reingressar por ele mesmo não posso fazer mas nada so acho que isto chegou longe demas e eu não queria isto .fica minhas desculpas por antecedencia.

----------


## demattos

> demattos: ate então eu nem tinha te visto... em momento algum eu falei o seu 'nome" falei ?
> 
> ate o naldo entendeu a minha ironia e entrou na "brincadeira"...
> 
> quando voce for tomar as "dores", leia antes, senão voce entra sem saber a que veio !! 
> 
> 
> 
> o naldo ja esta se tornando um "icone" aqui na underlinux ... mas essa sua atitude, é coisa de maricas !!! 
> ...


Amigo, eu nao tomei dores de ninguem, e assim tenho contato com o Naldo, eu nao falei anda sem antes apurar, ele levou na ironia como vc diz por educacao e por nao querer aumentar o problema. Desculpe mas em um forum tecnico com um assunto serio nao e lugar para ironias

----------


## demattos

Bom dia, venho aqui deixar minha retratacao sobre o ocorrindo, quero deixar claro que:

Minha intesao nao era ocorrer banimentos.
Minha intesao era melhorar o relacionamentos entre os participantes do forum
Minha intesao era ajustas e pedir que oriente os moderadores sobre o comportamento no forum, atuando sim como auxiliador e adjuntor nos assuntos pertinentes a duvidas dos participamentes
Minha intesao era procurar uma forma de avisar o por que de material excluido ou moderado, para que o participante possa saber o por que da moderacao.

Quero deixar claro q a solucao dos problemas do forum nao esta no banimento de usuario, frisando que fiquei imprecionado com o banimento do Alexandre onde peso minhas sinceras desculpas, e pedir para que o sergio nao tomase uma desicao precipitada de se retirar do forum.


att

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Senhores,

Realmente não sei o que aconteceu com o Fernando, ele não é assim certamente devia estar irritado com varias coisas e isso juntou e ele tomou uma atitude nao pensada.

Já removi o banimento do alexandrecorreia mas como pedido pelo mesmo ele voltará a ser usuário e não será moderador até que queira se comprometer com as normas de ser moderador que é respeitar os usuários acima de tudo.

Alexandre, desculpe pelo ocorrido. Infelizmente nem todos estamos bem todos os dias e certamente ontem o fernando já estava irritado e o seu comentario piorou as coisas.

Bom vou fechar este topico pq ja deu oq tinha que dar. Se alguem tiver mais alguma reclamação que abra outro tópico.

Obrigado,

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Obrigado aos colegas que entenderam que minhas atitudes não foram merecedoras das punições aplicadas.

Sergio, acredito que compartilhamos do mesmo ideal de moderação, sempre dedicamos ao fórum, tentando manter as discussões em nível técnico, apesar de que as vezes ser praticamente impossível.

----------


## Fernando

Pessoal,

Pra deixar claro, eu também não concordo e nunca iria banir o Alexandre pelos motivos que vocês viram aqui neste tópico. Nós temos um grupo fechado da equipe, chat, etc, em que ele foi extremamente desrespeitoso comigo, através de palavrões e afins, da mesma forma que ele anda atacando vocês usuários. Esse sim foi o motivo do banimento, que por acaso já foi reconsiderado pelo mesmo motivo que vocês também enxergam, a grande contribuição dele para o fórum.

Denovo, por favor não julguem as coisas pelo que elas parecem, as coisas são diferentes!

----------

